
Kissmetrics has either sold or lost control of their domain, with no warning - robotmay
Precursor: I don&#x27;t like marketing. Not my choice to use Kissmetrics.<p>So kissmetrics.com is now the SEO blog of someone called Neil Patel. This was apparently announced yesterday (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;Kissmetrics&#x2F;status&#x2F;1012074824611459073), albeit only on Twitter and with no prior warning.<p>I was assuming their domain has been stolen, as well as access to their Twitter account, as this might be the most stupid thing I&#x27;ve seen a company do in a while.<p>Should we be pulling the KM integration from our software as a security risk?
======
gokaygurcan
Hi,

Currently pinned tweet
([https://twitter.com/Kissmetrics/status/1012087917727006720](https://twitter.com/Kissmetrics/status/1012087917727006720))
says:

> 1/ _Important Kissmetrics Update_

> We have moved the Kissmetrics website to the Space Pencil domain. Space
> Pencil is - and always was - the parent company of Kissmetrics. You can
> visit here:

>
> [http://www.spacepencil.com/kissmetrics](http://www.spacepencil.com/kissmetrics)

\---

About your security concerns, you better check them with KM. It seems they are
just in a middle of an organizational re-structure or something. This doesn't
mean that they are hacked or lost control of something.

~~~
robotmay
I find it utterly bizarre that they would sell off their primary domain for
their software to some shithawk SEO guy. What an incredible way to ruin your
credibility with customers :\

Honestly it just looks like they're hoping to rake in some cash by dumping
loads of traffic onto their SEO buddy, rather than maintaining their business
credibility.

~~~
twunde
It's probably not a security concern yet, but definitely take it as a sign
that it's a disfunctional organization. Likewise, stop thinking of
Kissmetrics/Space Pencil as a long term partner. The only other times I've
seen something similar is when the domain was fairly valuable and was sold to
an unrelated company (the lithium php framework selling lithium.com comes to
mind)

------
pavel_lishin
His website is a horror show of dark patterns. I'm not even sure if there _is_
any content buried behind all these popups:
[https://imgur.com/a/TII6tpT](https://imgur.com/a/TII6tpT)

------
troycarlson
Neil Patel was one of the founders of Kissmetrics, so at least it's not like
they sold off the domain to some random person.

